# here's captain



## goat boy (Jan 15, 2013)

here's my LGD captain


----------



## goat boy (Jan 15, 2013)

he's a little happy in this picture


----------



## secuono (Jan 15, 2013)

What is he? Looks like a retriever.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 15, 2013)

Handsome boy


----------



## goat boy (Jan 15, 2013)

yeah i REALLY like him. he's a 100% anatolian shepherd puppy


----------



## babsbag (Jan 16, 2013)

When my girl was a pup everyone thought she was a yellow lab. Her points have gotten a little darker over the years, but build wise she could still be a lab. She isn't 100% Anatolian, but it is the breed that comes through in her looks.

Handsome boy. You will love him, they are awesome dogs.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 16, 2013)

What a cutie!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 16, 2013)

Congrats. Greatest LGD breed on the planet.


----------



## goat boy (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## goodolboy (Jan 16, 2013)

Be careful Straw you upset some of us GP owners


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 16, 2013)

goodolboy said:
			
		

> Be careful Straw you upset some of us GP owners


GP's are great dogs. Got three here and I do love them but my Anatolian is my baby. I am very biased and won't lie about it.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 16, 2013)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> goodolboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Truth be told... Straw is soooooo jealous of my pyrs!   

I must say... Anatolians are easier than pyrs  

One day I'll tell the story of Callie's brother. If I didn't already have 2 male pyrs I would have snatched this toli boy up in a second. Best  dog I'd ever seen...AT 9 WEEKS! I wish I'd video'd him... great example of what to look for in a LGD pup.


----------



## goodolboy (Jan 16, 2013)

From everything I know about them they would be great.....priced. I have 6 GP. Will need more in the years to come as the flock grows. The Anatolian would be great, but not cost effective. Maybe one as a pet is in my future.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 16, 2013)

I'm am not jealous of of your Pyrs. Though I do love them and Badger is pretty much the best LGD I've ever seen.

Just wondering, why do you say they are not cost effective? Is that because of the huge price tag?


----------



## goat boy (Jan 16, 2013)

They are not that expensive if you buy them at a couple months old about $150 at that age


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 16, 2013)

goat boy said:
			
		

> They are not that expensive if you buy them at a couple months old about $150 at that age


That's not always true. You are lucky to have found him at that price. Most Anatolians in the States are a grand or up.


----------



## goat boy (Jan 16, 2013)

Well he is not registered and he was $125


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 16, 2013)

That's great! I'm really glad you found on and got him at a very nice price.

I'm just saying that you won't see them like that often. Most are much higher as they are a rare breed and not common here in the States.


----------



## goat boy (Jan 16, 2013)

Well i have to eat lunch


----------



## goodolboy (Jan 16, 2013)

Straw. Yea @ a $1000 each it get expensive. I don't know how much to say


----------



## goodolboy (Jan 16, 2013)

I'll say this. I don't need pets.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 16, 2013)

PM me.

I think I agree with you and know you have more to say.  If you want you can PM  me.


----------



## goat boy (Jan 16, 2013)

Yeah thats pretty expensive


----------

